# Is she there yet??



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Come on Deb... get with the routine and let us know when Winter's new adoptive mom is showing up??


What is the plan... when is she driving back to AZ??


Pictures... remember... we will want LOTS of pictures... along with a play by play account of their meeting. :smtease: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ~ LMAO

Debbie (what a great name) will be here tomorrow afternoon.

She's spending the night with us, and will leave sometime Monday.

I will definately take pics. I'll start snapping when she pulls up. Then I'll get the look
of horror on her face when she meets Billy :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm soooo excited for Winter. I think he, and the other Deb, are going to be perfect for
each other. 

Wooooo Hooooo!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Please!!! Lots of picutures!!!! :chili: 

Lucky lady to have Winter! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures Deb and Deb :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is she there yet??  



I could do this all day, be REALLY annoying, and up my post count, all at the same time...




Oh heck... that's right... I'm a mod now... :blush: 

:biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Is she there yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb and Debbie - what a match! Can't wait for pictures. Did you tell Debbie that you've let Winter's hair grow, over his eyes? And that he likes to wear dresses? :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb and Debbie - what a match! Can't wait for pictures. Did you tell Debbie that you've let Winter's hair grow, over his eyes? And that he likes to wear dresses? :smtease: :smtease:[/B]



Why, of course I told her that :smrofl: 

I also told her Win/Kip will bash into the, occasional wall :HistericalSmiley: 

Holy Cow, I'm so excited for LBB, ooops, Winter.

I'm pretty sure Debbie is signing up here.

So, other Debbie, HAVE YOU LEFT YET???? LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I also told her Win/Kip will bash into the, occasional wall :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Did you tell her about his special talents as a private eye? :new_shocked:  

Oh de do de do *BUMP* de do de do


----------

